# Potting Soil



## messianic (Mar 22, 2011)

So i made a new enclosure for my GU and i know she loves to dig but i dont know what kind of soil is good for her to be in, if anyone can help me out with this subject that would be great thanks.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 22, 2011)

Organic soil without vermiculite in it would be good.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2011)

messianic said:


> So i made a new enclosure for my GU and i know she loves to dig but i dont know what kind of soil is good for her to be in, if anyone can help me out with this subject that would be great thanks.



i used sphraugum moss potting soil(cant remember who made it) for my red tegu and never had a problem...he was able to make burrows all over the tank..and it holds humidity well!


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 22, 2011)

I have chosen not to use any kind of dirt... simply because when my Tegu free roams I don't want him tracking dirt all over my carpet. While little bits of cyress mulch does track out behind him, it vacuums up very easily and doesn't discolor the carpet at all...


----------



## messianic (Mar 22, 2011)

sweet that helped me out a lot there are so many to choose from and i dont want to get her sick because of me. Reptastic you said sphraugum moss potting soil is good do you know where i can buy it at?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to get mines from walmart


----------



## messianic (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't buy it from there anymore?


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2011)

I've used hemlock mulch from day one. It seems to hold burrows/dens pretty well, I do have to add some water and mix it all up every now and then. For my savy I've been using dirt mixed with some eco earth. Soil should be alright for a tegu as long as there aren't any additives.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 23, 2011)

messianic said:


> You don't buy it from there anymore



Well for the time being i no longer have tegus...i lost all of my reptiles to a house fire this past summer


----------



## messianic (Mar 23, 2011)

oh im sorry to hear that bro. at least ur ok


----------

